# Help- Gliptone Liquid Leather spillage



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Help ! [smiley=gossip.gif] 
I was cleaning my wife's A3 and giving the seats a good going over with Liquid Leather  when I knocked the bottle of liquid Leather off of the armrest. :evil: As the lid was off of it, it 'exploded' all over the interior. 
Obviously where it landed on the leather was fine, the hard plastics OK, the carpet not too bad, but the nightmare is the cloth headlining ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Has anyone got any tips on how I can remove it from the material please ? !

Mr L


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm guessing if it "exploded" and covered all these surfaces... you got covered too??!! :lol:

I notice it takes a while to get rid of the smell of the conditioner. The 1st days after cleaning, I notice I pick up a little of the leather smell myself :roll:

No idea how to clean the headlining, maybe a damn cloth?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

prt225TT said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> No idea how to clean the headlining, maybe a damn cloth?


Damp one might be more effective 

Or try a nail brush with some warm water ?


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

R6B TT said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Oops, typo, not an angry post :wink:

These things happen when sneaking in some TT Forum at work :roll:


----------

